# 95 4dr sentra gxe side skirts



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been recently trying to do some body work on my car.. i purchased a new drift style front bumper and z3 fenders. now i wanted to get side skirts to add to the body. when i go online to look for side skirts they usually show the skirts on the 2dr 200sx... this might b a stupid question but can those side skirts fit on my 4dr 95 gxe? or would i have to get special 4dr side skirts? i hope not because i have only seen one set on a 4dr.

Thanks


----------



## ieathondas (Mar 12, 2009)

*yoo*

hey dude whats up? i have the drift skirts on my 200sx. when i purchased them it specifically said they were 200sx only. if you dont mind doing a little cutting for the back door you could make it fit, but the best part of the skirt would be destroyed. i would pick one of the other skirts, just my input


----------



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot bro. So I might as well just get a pair of 4dr side skirts then?


----------



## ieathondas (Mar 12, 2009)

*mhm*

it would make your life so much easier lol search for side skirts for a 95-99 sentra, it should specify 4 door


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

try mynissanpartsdirect.com, that's where i found the cheapest sentra b14 oem side skirts and even there's an extra discount with a coupon (nissanforums), but i'm not sure if the coupon already expired. Or try to find them used.


----------



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thx. I checked out that site but they didn't have any side skirts.


----------



## ieathondas (Mar 12, 2009)

*i know of..*

i know that the extreme side skirts should work on your car.

Nissan Sentra Side Skirts - Buy Sentra Side Skirts

eBay Motors: Nissan Sentra 95-99 Extreme body kit SIDE SKIRTS (item 230330923097 end time Mar-20-09 08:35:08 PDT)

eBay Motors: 95 96 97 98 99 Nissan Sentra DURAFLX Xtreme Side Skirts (item 270346762858 end time Mar-20-09 15:27:05 PDT)


----------



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

thx a lot man. i think im goin to just order those then


----------



## ieathondas (Mar 12, 2009)

*yup*

no problem, if you have other questions, ask away


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

omattic105 said:


> Thx. I checked out that site but they didn't have any side skirts.


they have, i checked this week, this is how you're going to find it:

pillars rocker and floor
exterior trim
rocker molding

that's where you find the side skirts

good luck!


----------



## sentra 84 (Jan 18, 2011)

ieathondas said:


> no problem, if you have other questions, ask away


i have a great question for you will a 2002 nissan sentra 4dr r34 side skirt fit a 98 nissan sentra 4dr


----------



## STROIDS (Jan 27, 2011)

where do you get the body parts for your Sentra? i been looking for a reputable website none found


----------



## sentra 84 (Jan 18, 2011)

you can go to ebay and type sentra bodykits or sentra but be sure it's on the motor site and you can go to andy'sautosport.com also


----------

